# 2 chicks need Lake Tahoe Lessons



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

There is 7 of us coming out to Tahoe on Sunday 1-22 - 28. My buddys wife asked me to find her an instructor for Monday and maybe Tuesday. She has rode about 2-3 times and can wakeboard. She is not terrible but could benefit from a lesson from someone other than the 3 guys she does'nt want to listen to My other buddy may also want to put his wife in the lesson. She is a better rider. She has been about 10 times.

So if there is anyone out there that wants to teach 2 30 year old good looking girls let me know. They will at least by your lift ticket and don't necessarily expect you to babysit all day.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

judoant said:


> There is 7 of us coming out to Tahoe on Sunday 1-22 - 28. My buddys wife asked me to find her an instructor for Monday and maybe Tuesday. She has rode about 2-3 times and can wakeboard. She is not terrible but could benefit from a lesson from someone other than the 3 guys she does'nt want to listen to My other buddy may also want to put his wife in the lesson. She is a better rider. She has been about 10 times.
> 
> So if there is anyone out there that wants to teach 2 30 year old good looking girls let me know. They will at least by your lift ticket and don't necessarily expect you to babysit all day.


Which ski area will you go? Squaw/Alpine has $69 all day lesson for January. I am a pass holder and can also help make it even cheaper.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

This thread just makes me giggle, and it just started! Ya'll come out in March, and I'll give a lesson or two. Genuine.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll start...So you want to ditch the bitch so you can rip. She should post...to get better offers. Btw pics required...


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

in for pics


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys, she is married and she asks for instruction.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hellside said:


> Guys, she is married and she asks for instruction.


It sounds like he is married and he wants her to have some instruction.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Clicked expecting NSFW.

Fail so far


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

hellside said:


> Guys, she is married and she asks for instruction.


what does that tell us about her husband?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Gustov said:


> what does that tell us about her husband?



That he's a skier?


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

The comments are comedy. 

We are planning on going somewhere differnt every day and squaw is on the list. Homewood, northstar, heavenly, siera, and kirkwood are others being considered.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

They should get their lessons at the first place so they can practice the rest of the trip. Also if there's 2 and they're at the same level they should be able to split the price of a private lesson.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Judoant,
If your going in March why wouldn't you just take lesson at a local hill so that when you get there you can all enjoy the trip.
Still not sure this is a legit thread, way to many ways to read into this :dunno: .....


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

We are going next weekend to tahoe. One of the girls rode Friday. The other has not had time to get out yet.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

judoant said:


> We are going next weekend to tahoe. One of the girls rode Friday. The other has not had time to get out yet.


my bad I mis-read the date


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

waiting on pictures. What did you expect? Just because she's married doesn't mean we can't have a look see. skin to win!


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

judoant said:


> We are going next weekend to tahoe. One of the girls rode Friday. The other has not had time to get out yet.


you plan on riding dirt?


----------

